# Beef Cake Steuersatz



## Okulyth (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo-weiss jemand welcher Steuersatz beim BC verbaut wurde?Der verbaute Semi hat keinen Namen,keinen Titel.Wegen der geringen Einbautiefe kann mann auch nicht jeden Steuersatz verbauen.Kann ich von Semi auch auf Ahead umbauen?
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Okulyth,

der verbaute Steuersatz ist der Orbit Z 1.5 R (reduziert auf 1 1/8 Gabelschaft).

Viele Grüße vom RoseTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravitySenftown (2. April 2014)

Hallo, das Thema würde ich gern bezogen auf´s Rose Beef Cake DH8 2013 nochmal aufgreifen. Welcher Steuersatz ist dort verbaut? Leider auch keine Bezeichnung zu erkennen. 

LG Sascha


----------

